# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  [READ BEFORE YOU TRADE] Scammer List

## Augury13

These are the recent Ownedcore scammers, will try to update each and every day :)

*Scammers:*
*Ownedcore Name:*
*Skype:*
*Email/Site:*

peterjai
peterkwokjai
[email protected]

nDir
Dirrect_inn
[email protected]

Apith
Apitheer
[email protected]

viruz877
appetite00
[email protected]

CrazyBaller
shockincel
[email protected]

david10raspa
david10raspa
N/A

invokerthearchmage
germeson1/pr3ciousgl2013
N/A

Bkid
jsl023
[email protected]

Melkiz
more.pb
N/A

zussy/MoniqueMadeira
viewsonic-56
[email protected]/[email protected]

georgelikeafox
georgelikeafox
N/A

FranklinTurner/RAINZ368
rainz368
[email protected]

KobeBryant24]
kobe37fan
[email protected]

magnu14
gademagnus
N/A

DerFuhrer
m.hampton02
[email protected]

Mansellboi
Mansellboi
[email protected]

Bubbitv
karl2635
N/A

Intelnow
intel.now
[email protected]

kodakutu
techboix
[email protected]

Hypedown/Metasin
unitedgoldsellers
N/A

sammipk123
mmogoldguard
[email protected] / MMOGoldGuard - Riot Skin Shop

MegH
megheffman
[email protected] / d2jsp Forums

barryarjo
Reflüsh/Reflush
N/A


vmarian6
[email protected]

titenger
Loki.fiend/Hades.Plutob/seraphim.fiend
[email protected]

wowuzer/wowuzer345
wowuzer345
Marko Juricic

gosu1337
gosuthepants1337
[email protected]

Epichasmir
Hasmirepicnpc
N/A



*In Progress Investigations:*
*Ownedcore Name:*
*Skype:*
*Email/Site:*

Getboosted
Tuuxx
http://www.get-boosted.net/
N/A
kczerg2
[email protected]

N/A
pol.srn
N/A

gosu1337
gosuthepants1337
[email protected]



*Possible Scammers:*
*Ownedcore Name:*
*Skype:*
*Email:*

N/A
Pr3ciousgt20l3
N/A

N/A
Koali75
N/A

N/A
zcewwzceww
[email protected]

N/A
Green Arrow/mason.kaly
N/A

krober1490
mtonsen
N/A

mxzeal
Zach
[email protected]


If i have any missing data, please post here if you know of any of that data/information. Also, if you think a scammer should definitely be on this list, then please list the following info:

*Scammer Name:*
*Scammer Skype:*
*Scammer Email/Site:*
*Scammer Link(prove he's/she's a scammer):*

Thanks!

----------


## Augury13

*Updated with current investigations:*
N/A
kczerg2
[email protected]

N/A
pol.srn
N/A

gosu1337
gosuthepants1337
[email protected]


do not trade with any above until resolved.

----------


## Augury13

Reserved Post for extra information on Scammers soon to come

----------


## Alfalfa

Screenshots or any proof for each? Not saying I don't believe it but there's literally no evidence. Looks promising!

----------


## thebigman

*Want proof? I've dealt with a few of those names and know for a fact they're scammers. The rest probably are too. E.g. peterkwokjai*

----------


## Watcher

*The names in there are the cases i dealt with that are finished now and the members got exposed as scammers. By checking up their name you will find the thread in general trade talk about it with proof.*

----------


## lordangelo1019

good job for posting this list. should be sticky.

request sticky in general trade talk section

----------


## Augury13

> good job for posting this list. should be sticky.
> 
> request sticky in general trade talk section


Personally i dont know how haha ;P But i am requesting sticky to any mods that see this post! ;D

----------


## Watcher

> If i have any missing data, please post here if you know of any of that data/information. Also, if you think a scammer should definitely be on this list, then please list the following info:
> Scammer Name:
> Scammer Skype:
> Scammer Email/Site:
> Scammer Link(prove he's/she's a scammer):


*Don´t be trying to get them in the list if they are not known scammers that got exposed. Don´t want people to abuse the list and get people their names in there without them having done anything. It will result in infractions or maybe even a ban.*

----------


## Augury13

> *Don´t be trying to get them in the list if they are not known scammers that got exposed. Don´t want people to abuse the list and get people their names in there without them having done anything. It will result in infractions or maybe even a ban.*


Oh. Well it just means I will look into it as I did for all of these. It won't be a simple quote of them. It will be looked into and structured. Thanks for the concerns though  :Wink:

----------


## Hallowsend

These are all of the known aliases of, "sammipk123"



```
sammipk123 itzkkking198eu itzkkking198 kkking198 knugen1998 mmogoldguard itzkkking1998eu sammipk knugen198 itzking exzila1998 oixoswe challecool
```

----------


## Zwanenburg

Naam koper:	Diemer Elzinga
E-mail koper:	[email protected]
Transactiebedrag:	€90,00 EUR
Transactiedatum:	16 feb 2014

trying to do unauthorised claim on me few days after a trade was done.

----------


## Telrana

Scammer Name: Tuuxx / Mathias Dezitter
Scammer Skype: tuux.unnamed
Scammer Email/Site: [email protected] / get-boosted
Scammer Link(prove he's/she's a scammer):
Ordered a 7/14 Heroic SoO run which includes a normal run too.
Due to time constraints the run was changed to:
8/14 Heroic on Thursday, 27th February from 20:00 + Garrosh Normal.
The heroic parts went fine, but they never got time to do Garrosh Normal, so a new time was set for 19:00 on 3d March.
I was online at 19:00 then got this message:
"hello, our guildmaster want us to kill garrosh HC before finishing you r run (we are on it, we should have finished before 21h)"
I asked for updates during the evening but Tuuxx never replied, neither on Skype or in game.
My final message, a request for updates after having waited for several hours, was sent at 23:14 on monday. I still have not gotten a reply.
Tuuxx coached me through the PayPal payment and me being stupid didn't think about the fact that using the personal transfer instead of payment for services meant that PayPal can't do anything.
Skype log:
imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## Mothership

snip snip snip

----------


## zello

> These are all of the known aliases of, "sammipk123"
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sammipk123 itzkkking198eu itzkkking198 kkking198 knugen1998 mmogoldguard itzkkking1998eu sammipk knugen198 itzking exzila1998 oixoswe challecool
> ```


Also he is tried to scam me sammipk123 <----skype name be carefull he want full acc info then promising to send money thru paypal

----------


## Duerum

Skype name: Hortaros, Hortakos1 - wanted full acc info to transfer gold, said that was sending money atm, be carefull

----------


## Grimpaw

skype: Sir.thebest
site : View Profile: SirThebest

He will come and wave his "I'm trusted reseller and trader. I'm a worthy middleman people come to to hold their trades."
I was like "well **** it I've done all my trades when money comes 1st why not I take the risk this time. Silly me never again. 
PM me is you want skype logs screenshot etc. Now he doesn't respond on skype and stays DND.

----------


## gbase

Hello there!

Add this one: Scammer Mexton

Its Mexton 
Skype: live:bartos.arna

Atm he is online and others will get robbed. a fast act would be nice.

Thank you!

----------


## iBoy ESO

> skype: Sir.thebest
> site : View Profile: SirThebest
> 
> He will come and wave his "I'm trusted reseller and trader. I'm a worthy middleman people come to to hold their trades."
> I was like "well **** it I've done all my trades when money comes 1st why not I take the risk this time. Silly me never again. 
> PM me is you want skype logs screenshot etc. Now he doesn't respond on skype and stays DND.


I just got scammed by this guy, can confirm this is 100% true. The only problem with him now is that I messaged his customers in-game to send back the currency so he might have some problems now too lol

----------


## ruoka

reporting a scammer here so that it'll at least show up in searches for the skype user name or paypal 

skype name : live:sellnbuy_8
paypal: [email protected]

never got to finding out his ownedcore account since he disappeared offline shortly after being called out

It was a rather pathetic attempt, he made an invoice for me to pay that was supposed to look like him gifting me money. The broken English in the invoice made it painfully obvious.

----------

